# Help with homecheck in St Helens Laffak Merseryside



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we need help with a home check for 2 ragdoll cats at st helens laffak merseyside
This is for the UKRCC which rescue and re home ragdolls and other pedigree cats.Ideally we would like someone who has home checked for indoor cats before. if you can help can you please pm me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sorted now thank you


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Pleased the Ragdoll Rehome Group's homechecker could be of help.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes it is nice when rescues can help one another. many thanks for all your help


----------

